# leaving fresh food overnight & gnats (?)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hi all,
because my hedgies get more natural foods, some food needs to be left overnight. now we have gnats (?) flying around. not moths or anything--just small insects that thrive on food when it's available.

question: what can i do to solve the issue?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've heard vinegar works. You can put in a bowl or Tupperware/Seran wrap top and poke tiny holes in it. For some reason they seem to like the smell and get trapped in there. Hope it helps


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

My guess is you have fruit flies. This is an area I have much expertise in.

Make one of these.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

small bowls of apple cider vinegar with a drop of dish soap in them work well also, i had a gnat outbreak last year. plug your drains at night and empty your trash ever night combined with traps should knock them out.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

nope, the vinegar and even a well-reviewed store-bought trap are not helping. there's no single bug in the trap. :shock: 

any other ideas?


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

When we had gnats we poured some bleach down our drains. If you have house plants you might want to put them outside and just make sure you're not overwatering them because that can cause gnats.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Ram2035 said:


> When we had gnats we poured some bleach down our drains.


how about chlorine?


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess chlorine would work my mom was the one who did it not me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I had them about three years ago and ended up bug bombing the whole house to get rid of them. Of course I removed all my animals from the house!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> I had them about three years ago and ended up bug bombing the whole house to get rid of them. Of course I removed all my animals from the house!


yeah, no luck so far.


----------

